# "Ancient Aliens" and the Ancient astronaut theory.



## 420tokeup (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone ever seen the show? Shit is crazy, bro. I'm a believer in the ancient astronaut theory. There is some crazy shit on there like underwater and underground cities, the moai, puma punku, the mayans? I mean wtf seriously? how else can you logically explain that shit?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

At best a hypothesis, and at worst blather. To be a theory it needs evidential backing. People so misuse the term. 

And logically explaining is just a click away ... cn

[video=youtube;pCvx5gSnfW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCvx5gSnfW4[/video]


----------



## 420tokeup (Jun 17, 2013)

thats pretty impressive and cool. But Stonehenge is aligned perfectly with the sun and moon. The pyramids in all the corners of the world all line up with each other and with the constellation of Orion. That shit is crazy!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

The Orion alignment isn't perfect. We have another Graham Hancock fan in this forum. I am not he. cn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orion_correlation_theory


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 17, 2013)

420tokeup said:


> thats pretty impressive and cool. But Stonehenge is aligned perfectly with the sun and moon. The pyramids in all the corners of the world all line up with each other and with the constellation of Orion. That shit is crazy!


That shit is not true. How can a stationary object on earth be 'aligned' with a constellation? Stonehenge is aligned with the rising and setting sun exactly two days a year, not exactly a difficult task.


----------



## 420tokeup (Jun 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The Orion alignment isn't perfect. We have another Graham Hancock fan in this forum. I am not he. cn
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orion_correlation_theory


I just got super cooked and watched it and thought it all made sense LOL. I'm not preachin anything or trying to prove it right. I'm just saying the theories make the most sense to me and it blew my fucking mind.

I DO, however, believe that extra terrestrials have been here before and some shit went down.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2013)

420tokeup said:


> I just got super cooked and watched it and thought it all made sense LOL. I'm not preachin anything or trying to prove it right. I'm just saying the theories make the most sense to me and it blew my fucking mind.
> 
> I DO, however, believe that extra terrestrials have been here before and some shit went down.


I guess it's fun for some to believe things just because they like the sound of them. It is important to realize these ideas are not theories, as Neer pointed out, as there is absolutely no empirical evidence to support them. They're just ideas cooked up (and oftentimes presented as fact) to attract tv ratings, book sales, and fools...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 17, 2013)

Then can someone explain how the the sumarians knew the earth was round?? Please explain how the sumarian scrolls show that they knew about a thirteenth planet let alone all the planets in The milky way??!!.... All before Columbus proved the world was not flat!!

I will be the first to say there are people trained to give the public misinformation and discredit others. I do believe however, there was some type of intervention during the history of humans. It was either ourselfs that reached a climax in technology and killed each other off, or some type of super natural disaster killed us. Then the survivors where allowed to pass knowledgeable info down. Or Aliens intervened. 

There is the story of Atlantis.... So many legends. Which reminded me. Why would their be pictures of UFOs in century old paintings??
Truths are out their being suppressed!!... If they where none. Their wouldn't be a long list of missing or murdered scientist in the fields of genetics and free energy. "Fact all humans have shadow DNA" Google some of the words I placed above and may the truth and favorable circumstances be with you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2013)

^^

[video=youtube;TZkUF4ZG-Eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZkUF4ZG-Eo[/video]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 17, 2013)

Dont trust the media trust your mind and yourself


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 17, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Dont trust the media trust your mind and yourself


According to them, the mind and the self can be fooled too easily. Do scientific authorities count as media? Thats who they trust.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 17, 2013)

I do enjoy reading Sitchen's books and I have the Raelian "bible" _The True Face of God_ and the Unarius Academy of Science is just plain fun. 

But you gotta admit, humans 1000 years ago were blithering idiots and there is no way they could build anything and manage to get the bricks so flush without the help of alien technology.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I do enjoy reading Sitchen's books and I have the Raelian "bible" _The True Face of God_ and the Unarius Academy of Science is just plain fun.
> 
> But you gotta admit, humans 1000 years ago were blithering idiots and there is no way they could build anything and manage to get the bricks so flush without the help of alien technology.


Somewhat dissenting opinion. Humans since the advent of writing were politically sophisticated, and no slouches in philosophy either. What marks us moderns is the fantastic success, and mythological primacy, of technology. We're just coming out of the Century of Progress, which was characterized by the widespread faith that salvation wore a lab coat. cn


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Somewhat dissenting opinion. Humans since the advent of writing were politically sophisticated, and no slouches in philosophy either. What marks us moderns is the fantastic success, and mythological primacy, of technology. We're just coming out of the Century of Progress, which was characterized by the widespread faith that salvation wore a lab coat. cn


I'm sorry. I should have been more clear. That last half of my post was sarcasm.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I'm sorry. I should have been more clear. That last half of my post was sarcasm.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;_pLz93g-ux8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pLz93g-ux8[/video]

If you could turn on a sort of science commentary with the show, this would be it.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 18, 2013)

Heisenberg hates everything.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 18, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Heisenberg hates everything.


Lol... 

Ten characters...


----------



## Nether Region (Jun 18, 2013)

Does the video explain how so many giant, ancient things were perfectly symetrical and smooth? Serious question. We have tools, now, within the last 50 years that can duplicate some of the marvel, but what did they use 3000 years ago?


----------



## 420tokeup (Jun 18, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> But you gotta admit, humans 1000 years ago were blithering idiots and there is no way they could build anything and manage to get the bricks so flush without the help of alien technology.


My point exactly! what kind of primitive humans back then could think to that capacity and understand that level of geometry and architectural engineering? fucking nobody, thats who.



Nether Region said:


> Does the video explain how so many giant, ancient things were perfectly symetrical and smooth? Serious question. We have tools, now, within the last 50 years that can duplicate some of the marvel, but what did they use 3000 years ago?


Very true. Humans today would have difficulty building shit like that with modern tools and equipment. 


I always like to point out too that most ancient scriptures like the bible and many others have passages that strongly resemble extra terrestrial shit going down. They would describe the shit the best they could because they had no idea what the fuck was going on and would describe them as "gods". 

And if you believe that we're NOT the _ONLY _planet with life in the _WHOLE _fucking universe, why would it be so hard to believe that they were already here? Of course a lot of the shit is farfetched along with other theories (thats all it is) but who really knows wtf happened and a lot of it is more than just coincidental to me IMHO.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;GwYLI6yPwRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwYLI6yPwRY[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2013)

420tokeup said:


> My point exactly! what kind of primitive humans back then could think to that capacity and understand that level of geometry and architectural engineering? fucking nobody, thats who.


NK was being sarcastic, he admitted as much. You may want to read your own thread...


> Very true. Humans today would have difficulty building shit like that with modern tools and equipment.


This is not true, it would be no real challenge today to build these structures...


> I always like to point out too that most ancient scriptures like the bible and many others have passages that strongly resemble extra terrestrial shit going down. They would describe the shit the best they could because they had no idea what the fuck was going on and would describe them as "gods".


Would you point to a few biblical quotes that indicate the intervention of ETs? If you're truly interested in this subject, you may want to watch the video Heis posted. It separates fact from fiction, if that is important to you...


----------



## 420tokeup (Jun 18, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Would you point to a few biblical quotes that indicate the intervention of ETs? If you're truly interested in this subject, you may want to watch the video Heis posted. It separates fact from fiction, if that is important to you...


The spinning chariots of fire that took the prophet Elijah off into heaven (2 Kings 2:11) is 
another account, and also, Isaiah includes an account of the Lord coming with chariots that spin and glow with flames of fire (Isaiah 66:5). Jeremiah speaks of chariots of God that spin and fly swiftly (Jeremiah 4:13), and Zechariah sees four flying vehicles coming from between two bronze colored mountains (Zechariah 6:1). The story of Job tells how the Lord speaks to Job from a spinning, flying object (Job 38:1)

[2 kings 2:11] And it came to pass, as they still went on, and talked, that, behold, there appeared a chariot of fire, and horses of fire, and parted them both asunder; and Elijah went up by a whirlwind into heaven.

[Jeremiah 4:13] Behold, he shall come up as clouds, and his chariots shall be as the whirlwind: his horses are swifter than eagles. Woe unto us! for we are spoiled.

[Zechariah 6:1] And again I lifted up mine eyes, and saw, and behold, there came four chariots out from between two mountains; and the mountains were mountains of brass.

[Job 38:1] Then the Lord answered Job out of the whirlwind, and said:

Heisenberg. your posted videos have good, debatable points also.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2013)

420tokeup said:


> The spinning chariots of fire that took the prophet Elijah off into heaven (2 Kings 2:11) is
> another account, and also, Isaiah includes an account of the Lord coming with chariots that spin and glow with flames of fire (Isaiah 66:5). Jeremiah speaks of chariots of God that spin and fly swiftly (Jeremiah 4:13), and Zechariah sees four flying vehicles coming from between two bronze colored mountains (Zechariah 6:1). The story of Job tells how the Lord speaks to Job from a spinning, flying object (Job 38:1)
> 
> [2 kings 2:11] And it came to pass, as they still went on, and talked, that, behold, there appeared a chariot of fire, and horses of fire, and parted them both asunder; and Elijah went up by a whirlwind into heaven.
> ...


None of this scripture indicates aliens. I could just as easily say these verses are referring to dragons. Quite a few list horses and chariots, they knew what these items were. You really think they could mistake alien spacecraft for horses and chariots? It doesn't seem reasonable...


> [Job 38:1] Then the Lord answered Job out of the whirlwind, and said:
> *
> Heisenberg. your posted videos have good, debatable points also*.


God spoke to Heis in the bible?


----------



## 420tokeup (Jun 18, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> None of this scripture indicates aliens. I could just as easily say these verses are referring to dragons. Quite a few list horses and chariots, they knew what these items were. You really think they could mistake alien spacecraft for horses and chariots? It doesn't seem reasonable...


I completely agree with you on that. who knows what the fuck it was, it could have been a hurricane for all we know or some dude trippin the fuck out on shrooms looking at the sky lol. Thats what the ancient astronaut theorists refer to though when quoting biblical scriptures and comparing them with UFO encounters.



tyler.durden said:


> God spoke to Heis in the bible?


he probably did, told him how to make that killer meth


----------



## 420tokeup (Jun 18, 2013)

So then do you guys believe that there is some other form of intelligent life out there in our universe other than us?

or 

that Earth is the only place that hosts life?


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 18, 2013)

420tokeup said:


> Very true. Humans today would have difficulty building shit like that with modern tools and equipment.


That's why not everyone is a construction worker, a craftsman or an architect. You can do some really complex looking stuff with some very simple tools and a bit of knowledge and experience.



Nether Region said:


> Does the video explain how so many giant, ancient things were perfectly symetrical and smooth? Serious question. We have tools, now, within the last 50 years that can duplicate some of the marvel, but what did they use 3000 years ago?


Tools and hard work.



420tokeup said:


> My point exactly! what kind of primitive humans back then could think to that capacity and understand that level of geometry and architectural engineering? fucking nobody, thats who.


Again... that was sarcasm.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

hey man its cool i still think aliens built the pyramids and shit. and there is NO WAY we landed ont he moon in 1960's LOL aint no body gunna tell me any different


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 18, 2013)

We can make SoC devices, we've sent people into space and back, measured atoms, devised quantum theory, and built buildings almost 1km tall.

Setting up a large pile of rocks is pretty fucking simple. 

Humans intelligence has changed very little in 5,000 years and just because you can't imagine how things were done doesn't mean they aren't doable. That's called an argument from incredulity.


----------



## Kervork (Jun 18, 2013)

Basic argument fo rancient aliens. 

Humans were to stupid to have made that.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

They called em burning chariots of fire. Because the word airplane and spaceship didn't exist. The quotes in the bible are speaking of aliens. It was the only way to be explain it in their context. What's wrong with RIU??? Someone always looking discredit another. A lot of peeps getting trained to give misinformation without knowing it. 
Can't wait til the day where I can say..."fuckin told you"


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> They called em burning chariots of fire. Because the word airplane and spaceship didn't exist. The quotes in the bible are speaking of aliens. It was the only way to be explain it in their context. What's wrong with RIU??? Someone always looking discredit another. A lot of peeps getting trained to give misinformation without knowing it.
> Can't wait til the day where I can say..."fuckin told you"


cause that's people not just riu. why I generally don't speak up I don't care what anyone says I believe what I want


----------



## Constiello (Jun 18, 2013)

To say ancient aliens had to have aided earth humans back then is to say our ancestors couldnt have ever achieved such remarkable things on our own

you doubt our species

...

in 180,000 years why not become the aliens ourselves?


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> They called em burning chariots of fire. Because the word airplane and spaceship didn't exist. The quotes in the bible are speaking of aliens. It was the only way to be explain it in their context. What's wrong with RIU??? Someone always looking discredit another. A lot of peeps getting trained to give misinformation without knowing it.
> Can't wait til the day where I can say..."fuckin told you"





sunni said:


> cause that's people not just riu. why I generally don't speak up I don't care what anyone says I believe what I want


Some of us care whether what we believe is the truth. What looks like arguing and trying to discredit another is actually debate and discussion; it's what we do when we want to get to the bottom of things and find said truth. Some people aren't ok with just believing whatever they want. Some would rather believe the truth even if it is something dull and mundane or even inconvenient. That's what I mean when I mention "intellectual integrity".


----------



## Impman (Jun 18, 2013)

420tokeup said:


> Anyone ever seen the show? Shit is crazy, bro. I'm a believer in the ancient astronaut theory. There is some crazy shit on there like underwater and underground cities, the moai, puma punku, the mayans? I mean wtf seriously? how else can you logically explain that shit?


Read the book "Rare Earth" . It may make you very sad though.... that is if you are seeking spirituality through Aliens or something. Rare Earth


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

Find the missing link in mans evolution then we can talk about where we come from. I know for a fact that the truth or parts of the truth are in The Vatican fault. The true birth of man ie... Adam and Eve is being held from us. I think that if that truth leaked it would be utter chaos. That truth is the key to controlling the world population. There are stories of Jesus that are exactly alike. 

These figures had showed up across the globe all around the same time. All had 12 disciples, a virgin mother with names that sound like mary, and performed miracles. Such as rising from the dead. Coincidence maybe??? 

I don't think so ... Even if someone did come forward with the truth, The general public has been so brain washed we wouldn't believe em. Then most likely the public would write that individual off as crazy.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Find the missing link in mans evolution then we can talk about where we come from. I know for a fact that the truth or parts of the truth are in The Vatican fault. The true birth of man ie... Adam and Eve is being held from us. I think that if that truth leaked it would be utter chaos. That truth is the key to controlling the world population. There are stories of Jesus that are exactly alike.
> 
> These figures had showed up across the globe all around the same time. All had 12 disciples, a virgin mother with names that sound like mary, and performed miracles. Such as rising from the dead. Coincidence maybe???
> 
> I don't think so ... Even if someone did come forward with the truth, The general public has been so brain washed we wouldn't believe em. Then most likely the public would write that individual off as crazy.


If we did find the missing link, I'd imagine you'd say that now there are two gaps instead of one. 

How do you know this fact that it is "in the Vatican fault [sic]"?

I think you may have brainwashed yourself and wouldn't believe the truth even if someone did come forward with it.

I don't really want to debate about Nibiru, the illuminati, and all that. I'm going to take a break from this thread for a little while. Those topics are the same as religion, but it has the power of being a tautology in that any evidence that goes against their stance is conspiracy and manufactured, etc.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 18, 2013)

I know that aliens exist because I saw one with My own two eyes. I also saw about 8 UFOs a month proir to seeing the alien.

On July 2 of 2012 I saw about 8 UFOs in the state of MA in USA. About a month later in late July or early August of 2012 I saw an alien wearing an "invisibility" suit on My neighbors roof.

At first the alien was completly invisible, I was watching it with a 4 power scope attached to a BB gun and than it became translucent and I could actually see him; but vaguely.

You can try and debunk My story but I KNOW WHAT I SAW. Why would I make a youtube video about it if it were lies?

Here is My youtube video of Me.

The SIGNS of the Times.

[youtube]6TfiwedpZUU[/youtube]

You dont have to believe Me but God knows that I am telling the truth. And at the end of the video I talk about the 5 signs in the clouds that I saw in 2009. Maybe the aliens had something to do with that too?

I started a few threads about aliens that you guys might be interested in. I'll post the links now.

http://www.alien-ufos.com/personal-ufo-alien-experiences-alien-dreams/57710-i-saw-alien-wearing-invisibility-suit-my-neighbors-roof-i-have-video.html

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/656564-what-do-you-know-about.html

If you believe earth is the only planet in the universe that has intelligent life on it than your insane. There is a whole universe that we havent even begun to explore. So the question shouldnt be "IS there intelligent life out there?", it should be "WHERE is the intelligent life out there?". And if they are intelligent than how long have they been intelligent for? And what kind of technology do they have and what are they capable of? They could have had their "industrial revolution" millions of years ago. And when did we have our industrial revolution? What a couple hundred years ago, more or less? We just dont know how much more advanced they are relative to us. We cant fathom technology that has not been discovered yet but what kind of technology do the aliens have and how many more millions of years are they ahead of us?

But God as My witness, I saw a being wearing what I call an invisibility suit on top of My neighbors roof and I only saw him when he went translucent, and then he put on quite the show. I try and depict it as best as possible in My youtube video that I linked you guys above. I watched him for maybe 2 hours or so but than it got dark out. 

~PEACE~


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Find the missing link in mans evolution then we can talk about where we come from.


What links are missing that you would like to find? Are you unaware of the progress that we have made in discovering human ancestors and transitional links to the common ancestors of our ape cousins? The term 'missing link' itself is a misnomer since there is never going to be a single example that bridges all of human evolution. In fact, for each gap in which we find a transitional link, two new gaps open up, so what you are asking for is unobtainable, which is why the creationists love using that term. Anyone that uses the term 'missing link' demonstrates their sheer ignorance on the topic of human evolution, but it can be fixed by educating yourself. Here's a start -

[video=youtube;sZ2WoHFc7eE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ2WoHFc7eE[/video]


----------



## 420tokeup (Jun 18, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> What looks like arguing and trying to discredit another is actually debate and discussion; it's what we do when we want to get to the bottom of things and find said truth.


yup, just a friendly and stoned debate .

*Nevaeh420 *thats some crazy shit bro. Not too many people get to see shit like that, your lucky. And I agree with you man, we're not alone in the universe. That would be ludicrous. Just think about the odds of earth being the only planet out of all the stars and planets in the universe hosting life. That idea just doesn't make since. There is no way that Earth was "cool enough" to be the only planet to develop life. 

which brings me back to what I said before. If you believe that there is other life in the universe, why is it so hard to believe that they visited thousand of years ago? UFO sightings are reported by the hundreds every month. maybe their species is extinct now? maybe they don't give a fuck anymore? maybe they're living among us? or maybe we're the aliens?

who the fuck knows...and probably no one ever will unfortunately 

*edit* just found this http://cosmiclog.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/04/18/17811465-super-earth-search-newfound-water-worlds-could-be-just-right-for-life?lite


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm not brainwashed lol thanks for caring. But its proven that the bible was used to find archeological sites. I'm quite awares of the evolution gap. I'm quite pleased to meet with great minds on here. Especially stoners . 

I'm pretty sure that some truth is out there being hidden when it comes to the beginning of man. Why would their be so many missing genetic researchers?? Well the ones that at least researched human DNA. Not religion here but science or truth seekers.


----------



## Impman (Jun 18, 2013)

The fossil record is completely full of 'missing links' there is so much evidence it is pounding you on the face and yet you still blindly follow these religions.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 18, 2013)

http://nautil.us/issue/2/uncertainty/fooled-by-your-own-brain

Fooled By Your Own Brain
Perception: Don&#8217;t be so certain your senses are telling you the truth.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Which genetic researchers are missing?


----------



## GreenSummit (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> They called em burning chariots of fire. Because the word airplane and spaceship didn't exist. The quotes in the bible are speaking of aliens. It was the only way to be explain it in their context. What's wrong with RIU??? Someone always looking discredit another. A lot of peeps getting trained to give misinformation without knowing it.
> Can't wait til the day where I can say..."fuckin told you"



Have you ever taken any theology or religious classes? you do realize the bible wasnt written as it happened right? you do know it was oral tradition for shitloads of generations before ever being written down right? and you really think it has any credibility at all other than a form of social control?


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I'm not brainwashed lol thanks for caring. But its proven that the bible was used to find archeological sites.


The bible also says that all of man and animal-kind was wiped out by a worldwide flood; except for all the animals and one family crammed on a boat. The bible also tells us that god effectively wiped out Egypt with those plagues, and yet there is no evidence to support that. Nor is there evidence of a MASSIVE number of liberated slaves wandering the desert in the area. 

As to the fact it had information useful to finding archeological dig sites. That is not really a point of any sort. Give it 2,000 years, and you'll have folks using our literature to learn things about us too. I bet some of our fiction uses real historical landmarks. However, I doubt that will inspire anyone to believe that Tom Clancy was a prophet or historian.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Which genetic researchers are missing?


Lots just gotta dig. I'm not one to advocate getting info from the internet. Personally I prefer books and the library. You might get some hits on Google. Also free energy researchers are missing. I also think they are missing not to cover something up. But rather protect profit interest.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;RB3g6mXLEKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RB3g6mXLEKk[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Lots just gotta dig. I'm not one to advocate getting info from the internet. Personally I prefer books and the library. You might get some hits on Google. Also free energy researchers are missing. I also think they are missing not to cover something up. But rather protect profit interest.


Look, you made the claim. Don't expect me to find the citations to back you up. You should be able to provide just a few names or something rather than tell me to search for it myself. I understand if you can't back up your shit but it really damages your credibility.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

GreenSummit said:


> Have you ever taken any theology or religious classes? you do realize the bible wasnt written as it happened right? you do know it was oral tradition for shitloads of generations before ever being written down right? and you really think it has any credibility at all other than a form of social control?


I do know the bible was passed down orally. And we all know what happens when a story is handed down from one to the next. Then wonderfully creative scribes wrote the oral translation down. I also didn't state whether I believe in the bible or not. 
But stated rather that historical sites where found when using the book as a guide. And no I didn't go to college for religion. I don't even trust schools much either the educational reading material is watered down.

This


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't have to worry about my credibility proffesor. Whos gonna believe a stoner anyway. LoI I know what I read !! I don't want to go back into all my data. I'm simply stating what I remember. But it is fact they are missing. Thier families tears are more than enough proof for me.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

Hiesnburg love the original handle buddy. I trust my sense brah. Cause if I didn't I wouldn't have passed the 5th test in ninjutsu twice. This requires the 5th sense. Intuition now if you wanna bash me fine. But what I say is true. I'm not here to boost my ego through lies.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Look, you made the claim. Don't expect me to find the citations to back you up. You should be able to provide just a few names or something rather than tell me to search for it myself. I understand if you can't back up your shit but it really damages your credibility.


Just Google missing genetic researchers or free energy researchers. You took that much time for a lengthy response.


----------



## Impman (Jun 18, 2013)

Were Ancient Aliens botanists or were they too busy building pyramids and terrorizing the locals?


----------



## 420tokeup (Jun 18, 2013)

Guys I'm really fucking baked...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

Need to smoke one myself now peace


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Hiesnburg love the original handle buddy. I trust my sense brah. Cause if I didn't I wouldn't have passed the 5th test in ninjutsu twice. This requires the 5th sense. Intuition now if you wanna bash me fine. But what I say is true. I'm not here to boost my ego through lies.


I haven't bashed anyone at this point. Interesting that you see simple contradiction as someone bashing you. Your mindset seems to also include the idea that credibility is not important, intuition is trustworthy, and that Google is the final filter in searching for evidence. Apparently ninjustsu is not a discipline of intellect.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I don't have to worry about my credibility proffesor. Whos gonna believe a stoner anyway. LoI I know what I read !! I don't want to go back into all my data. I'm simply stating what I remember. But it is fact they are missing. Thier families tears are more than enough proof for me.


That's the answer I suspected I would get. It is the typical answer we seem to get when people are challenged to support a claim, "oh, I'm not interested in whether you believe me or not, I just wanted to supply the information." 

That's the response of a bullshit artist, not someone that is actually interested in having a real conversation about the validity of claims. You don't know any facts, you only know what you read and what you read could actually be a bunch of bullshit itself. You haven't provided any citations or links for us to check out ourselves, so it's quite easy to dismiss your ramblings for what they are, pseudoscience-conspiracy theories.



Chronic Masterbator said:


> Just Google missing genetic researchers or free energy researchers. You took that much time for a lengthy response.


Once again, you fail to understand that it is not the job of the person challenging a claim to find support for that claim. I did in fact google before I wrote my response but did not get any credible links. Yet here you are writing a reply, whining about how I didn't do your work for you, yet in that amount of time you could have found the name of just one of these supposedly missing researchers. BTW, when 3 short sentences equal a lengthy response, I can only imagine that reading a real textbook would make your brain implode.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

First off your an idiot if you believe anything the internet. Y'all remains me of that internet commercial by progressive. The art of shinobi let's me know better. Hiesnburg I don't take offensive just seems like you like to belittle people. 
When's the last time anyone here has been to a Real book store or library. And the info is on the net. Just keep looking. I'm not home now using my phone. I'll post the info when I get to my PC. 
On vacation at the beach having fun with a friendly debate. 
Peace y'all this whole ancient aliens thing isn't no longer a debate. But a fight club for religious views


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 18, 2013)

420tokeup said:


> yup, just a friendly and stoned debate .
> 
> *Nevaeh420 *thats some crazy shit bro. Not too many people get to see shit like that, your lucky. And I agree with you man, we're not alone in the universe. That would be ludicrous. Just think about the odds of earth being the only planet out of all the stars and planets in the universe hosting life. That idea just doesn't make since. There is no way that Earth was "cool enough" to be the only planet to develop life.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying they didn't visit 1,000s of years ago. I didn't say they don't visit now. I was referring very specifically to the ruins we find on this earth being build with otherworldy technology. I entertain the idea that these "aliens" we "see", the ones that "visit" the earth, may very well live in our oceans. I find that more plausible than them traveling millions of light years just to fly by and probe a few people; or that they came from another dimension. I'm not saying I think that is fact and I'm not willing to stake much on the thought, but that's what it is... just a thought that I entertain. If I see some evidence that would disprove this idea, then I will take it less seriously than I do now. I won't go on holding on to it because I WANT to believe it. There are such things as *unidentified submersible objects *though.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

You seem like a intellectual mindphuk. Of all I would think you should be able to find the info pertaining to the missing scientist. Like I said I saw their tears and I read the reports. Its up to you to believe what you want. 

Is that air your breathing.....


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

unidentified submersible objects ---Oh I so can't wait for some of these things to surface. I love history and FACTS.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 18, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> http://nautil.us/issue/2/uncertainty/fooled-by-your-own-brain
> 
> Fooled By Your Own Brain
> Perception: Don&#8217;t be so certain your senses are telling you the truth.


And that is only the beginning. OMG! It's only scraping the surface... I wish people understood.
Here is another fun one just because. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJG698U2Mvo



Chronic Masterbator said:


> ... I trust my sense brah. Cause if I didn't I wouldn't have passed the 5th test in ninjutsu twice. This requires the 5th sense. Intuition...


And this sort of thinking is the root of the problem. I don't even know where to begin. Intuition is very dangerous when used in the place of evidence. Gardening, gambling, yes it's fine... but not when going after the truth because it is often far FAR from what we intuit it to be.



Chronic Masterbator said:


> unidentified submersible objects ---Oh I so can't wait for some of these things to surface. I love history and FACTS.


The only fact I can give you about them is that C. Columbus noted one in his log and was questioned about it later in a religious court of sorts.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

Here is a video of the sakki test. I passed it twice 2nd time was to be sure I have that sense. I also track very well. I like to hunt my senses have never failed me yet. And believe it or not I use my nose to track as well. I trust my sense my mind and and sound body in all I do. 

A strong mind and sound body go together and they have never failed me in any endeavor I have done. Don't matter if its physical or mental. I know at certain times the senses fool you. True ninjutsu has taught me this. The shinobi was the master of illusion and trickery.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dnzKr3buFk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

Nietz I use intuition when reviewing data its not my sole method of reviewing data though. I'm familiar with the scientific method, hypothesis, variables etc... 

Be back getting a another corona.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

Man they thought Columbus was crazy scientist. Imagine another scientist coming along saying we where not a product of evolution... Would you believe him?? Back then people thought the world was flat. Which brings me back to my previous post. Where did sumarians get knowledge of the universe before Columbus??

Primitive tools??


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I'm familiar with the scientific method, hypothesis, variables etc...


Familiar or well versed? Why would you chose intuition over quantifiable, measureable, globally accepted methods of proof and verification? A posteriori even...



Chronic Masterbator said:


> Here is a video of the sakki test. I passed it twice 2nd time was to be sure I have that sense.


Parlor tricks. Also, I track very well and have even on occasion sat in the middle of a grazing herd of deer. Often I walk right up on animals and they don't run off. I don't have any mystical powers, I just grew up in the woods and swamps and was around a lot of animals.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Man they thought Columbus was crazy scientist. Imagine another scientist coming along saying we where not a product of evolution... Would you believe him?? Back then people thought the world was flat. Which brings me back to my previous post. Where did sumarians get knowledge of the universe before Columbus??
> 
> Primitive tools??


Most ancient civilizations had their theories of the cosmos. Some just happened to be more right than others, we shouldn't really need to look any farther than chance coupled with a bit of observation and common sense.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Man they thought Columbus was crazy scientist. Imagine another scientist coming along saying we where not a product of evolution... Would you believe him?? Back then people thought the world was flat. Which brings me back to my previous post. Where did sumarians get knowledge of the universe before Columbus??
> 
> Primitive tools??


Whatever knowledge ancients had they gained through natural means.

What knowledge of the universe are you referring to?


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jun 18, 2013)

Gobekli Tepe


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Whatever knowledge ancients had they gained through natural means.
> 
> What knowledge of the universe are you referring to?


Read my previous post. Sumarians knew about the milkyway system before Columbus and other astronomers supposedly made those findings!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 18, 2013)

The sakki test is real. And if its a cheap parlor trick. Imitate it. I only mentioned these skill to affirm my trust in my senses. Budo taught me to ignore certain senses when neccesarry. I use intution and logic.

I'm also sure that astronomy researchers of the old world would love to know the theories used. Please explain how they found the small planet Pluto that is light years away. Especially without a optic device. Someone enlighten me on this.

For a culture that whore rags and sandals.... I believe for them to come up with theories as advanced as astronomy. In such a primitive time period it's impossible. There are peeps on here that would go out of there way to even try and debunk Edward Cayce's abilities. 

Please tell me why we have shadow DNA that if unlocked would unleash who knows what type of hidden potential.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I don't have to worry about my credibility proffesor. Whos gonna believe a stoner anyway. LoI I know what I read !! I don't want to go back into all my data. I'm simply stating what I remember. But it is fact they are missing. Thier families tears are more than enough proof for me.


I dont know of the ones that are missing, Im very interested in that, but I DO know of the ones that tried to spread their revolutionary knowledge and then their labs were destroyed by the government along with their careers. Oh, and one was beaten to death, I'll post a link to my information in a bit...

Man, I knew all hell would break loose when this thread was posted lol. The theory I believe in differs slightly from the ancient aliens theory. I believe humanity is MUCH older than the accepted age and that we were once a civilization of advanced beings that had the ability to combine science and spirituality to accomplish great things. Spirit infused technology, can you imagine that shit? 

Theories like this are hard to pass on to people. What gives me a chuckle is that MODERN aliens still receive such skepticism lol From the very beginning of this modern alien stuff the explanations were a joke. "Oh, Roswell was just a weather balloon falling" Gimme a fuckin break! lol. Im glad more and more people are starting to believe in aliens based on their own experiences and stories they've heard, I know I've seen some crazy shit. The "fallible mind" argument is losing a lot of ground imo.

Anywhoo, heres the link I was talking about, its a 2 hour movie called "Thrive" and its about where humanity was, how things are now, where we're going and how we can change things for the better. I dont view this movie as the solution to our problems, more as a guideline. It has those physicists on their that discovered free energy then got sabotaged by the government shortly after their discovery, along with how fucked up the government is. Its off topic but I thought it was relevant to your post.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEV5AFFcZ-s


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> You seem like a intellectual mindphuk. Of all I would think you should be able to find the info pertaining to the missing scientist. Like I said I saw their tears and I read the reports. Its up to you to believe what you want.
> 
> Is that air your breathing.....


Since you're not interested in backing up your own claims, I will just assume they are bullshit. I mean I have no way to distinguish legitimate claims and bullshit if the individual making the claim can't even spend a few minutes to supply some evidence. Why you continue to think I want to bother looking up every single bullshit sounding claim is beyond me. I just assume they are bullshit until proper reasons, either in the form of evidence or logical argument, are presented to me to convince me otherwise. 

Of course considering another claim of yours is that Columbus discovered the earth was spherical is well known to be bullshit and yet you seem to think it somehow implies the actual scientific observations of some ancient cultures were assisted by aliens, I can pretty much discount most of the things you believe. Actual anthropologists, i.e. real scientists, have known for quite some time what excellent astronomers the Sumerians and later Babylonians were. A civilization that invented writing should not be considered intellectual inferiors. We also know how they influenced the Greek astronomers[FONT=arial, sans-serif]. It was Eratosthenes of Cyrene back in the *3rd century BCE* that actually calculated the circumference of the earth without ever leaving Egypt. Let me spell this out for you - circumference only has meaning if he thought the earth was a globe. Hipparchus proposed a heliocentric model of our solar system over 1500 years before Copernicus. 

I would love to see some evidence that any ancient culture knew about Pluto or anything else they could not know about without the enhancements offered by telescopes. Of course I won't hold my breath considering my last request of you to present something to back up your claim. [/FONT]


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Man they thought Columbus was crazy scientist. Imagine another scientist coming along saying we where not a product of evolution... Would you believe him?? Back then people thought the world was flat. Which brings me back to my previous post. Where did sumarians get knowledge of the universe before Columbus??
> 
> Primitive tools??


Columbus was an explorer not a scientist. Sumerians (not sumarians) were great observers of the night sky. They invented writing and used those glyphs to make very detailed maps of the sky. They learned these things by applying the same sort of reasoning that modern astronomers use, by examining the maps and noticing there are cycles and regularities that can be run both forward and backward and make predictions. I will await your response as to what kind of knowledge you think the ancient Sumerians had that could not have been found without assistance from aliens.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> At best a hypothesis, and at worst blather. To be a theory it needs evidential backing. People so misuse the term.
> 
> And logically explaining is just a click away ... cn
> 
> [video=youtube;pCvx5gSnfW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCvx5gSnfW4[/video]


i am impressed


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Read my previous post. Sumarians knew about the milkyway system before Columbus and other astronomers supposedly made those findings!!


What did they know about the Milky Way? How are you implying they knew this?



Chronic Masterbator said:


> The sakki test is real. And if its a cheap parlor trick. Imitate it. I only mentioned these skill to affirm my trust in my senses. Budo taught me to ignore certain senses when neccesarry. I use intution and logic.
> 
> I'm also sure that astronomy researchers of the old world would love to know the theories used. Please explain how they found the small planet Pluto that is light years away. Especially without a optic device. Someone enlighten me on this.
> 
> ...


If it's not a cheap parlor trick, explain how it works

Pluto is not light years away, it's about 40AU from the Sun, it was discovered Feb 18, 1930. If they knew of Pluto centuries before modern astronomy, where is the evidence?

...*wore, bro, wore.. 

Astronomy is not a theory, it's a discipline of science. There are theories within astronomy

Why don't _you tell me_ why you think we have "shadow DNA"?


----------



## Kervork (Jun 18, 2013)

That sumerian 9 planets thing... Well, any sumerian scholar would tell you that it's not 9 planets orbiting the sun because that's not their symbol for the sun. The mayan space dude.. well any scholar of mayan history will be able to tell you the real interpretation of what the guy is doing, and it's not flying a space ship. In pretty much every case of this ancient astronaut crap, the person claiming it is alien proof has no background in whatever cultures they are making claims about. The sumerian 9 planets guy didn't even read the language and the translations he made were total bullshit.

How did they find pluto, the simple answer is they didn't. The guy who made that claim saw something that looked like a crude drawing of the solar system and jumped to a very stupid conclusion. Take any of these claims and tear it apart and you find it's utter crap invented to sell books. 

That said, there are some big fucking mysteries in the past but they don't involve aliens. 

I saw one episode where they took one of the inca gold catfish pendants and turned it into a model plane and it flew. Big fucking shit, I can get all sorts of shit to fly if it's even half way aerodynamic, doesn't mean it is an ancient jet plane. Intuition is what scients use to come up with their theories so they can then set about proving them, it is not proof in itself. 

Injecting aliens into everything does a great disservice to our ancestors. Aliens didn't teach the Mayans astronomy, the Myans were clever fucks who worked hard and figured it out. To blame everything on aliens is basicaly admitting ancient people were smarter than you and you can't figure out how to duplicate their works.

Your mind has been poisoned by magical thinking.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 19, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What did they know about the Milky Way? How are you implying they knew this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will admit that during my youth, I had taken martial arts for about 8 years and could do some pretty impressive things. One of which was to begin the movements necessary to block a punch at seemingly the same moment as you began to throw it even if you were in my peripheral vision; and all with hardly any conscious effort on my part; I might not even realize I was doing it. I never once thought that this was intuition, but fast reflexes due to the years of practicing. That's all it was. You learn to recognize the subtle cues that someone is about to throw a punch and where and you react to it. Just as I'm sure the guy moved out of the way when his body got the first subtle hint that he was about to swing i.e. the mat moving, a very slight sound, etc.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2013)

OK so you just admitted the movement was because of sound, not some 6th sense


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 19, 2013)

I guarantee I could hit any one of those ninjas in the head without him hearing anything coming. 

Every single video they raise the sword, then just before the strike there's an (un-needed) upward movement before swinging the sword down. If instead they raised the sword and made a very quick snap of the sword down, the person would never be able to move in time, and the show would be ruined. This is one of those things in martial arts that is 1/2 mastery, 1/2 trickery. 

Not only could you _hear _the sudden uplift, but the floor would move as well as you raise your weight off the floor. There are a ton of physical cues that you can take from without resorting to supernatural explanations.

Put ear muffs on the testee, and put him on a solid concrete floor and repeat the test. $20 says he leaves with a concussion.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 19, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> OK so you just admitted the movement was because of sound, not some 6th sense


You mean for me? It was just practicing so much that it became an automatic reaction. You got good enough you could pick on the slightly cues without even really paying attention. 

I think the sword thing was just as Beef said; I noticed the upswing too and thought that seemed a little unnecessary. If you watch samurai sword experts, it's just a smooth fluid motion, no back swings before the actual swing. We don't even do that in baseball for crying out loud.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 19, 2013)

Watch the show;

Mind, Body, and Kick ass Moves

It goes around the world showing some virtually unknown martial arts. Some crazy shit; check out this particular martial art... lol I would NOT want to get poked in the guts by that guy. The amount of damage you could do with the full force of a punch being directed into the fingertips is mind boggling. 

http://youtu.be/v0iVbCCrCUs?t=21m49s

The link starts at the part about Dim Mak - the whole episode is pretty neat! The series is worth a watch!


This is the particular spot I would interesting;

http://youtu.be/v0iVbCCrCUs?t=26m41s

The host is somewhat skeptical, (he's obviously making a good show) but the look on his face after the Master 'removes' the chi from his body is somewhat hard to fake. I don't think he quite knew what to think, either that or he's a great actor!


----------



## Kervork (Jun 19, 2013)

That said, under the influence of DMT I can see in limited fashion 360 degrees around me with my eyes closed. I've talked to others who experience the same thing. We do have senses we don't understand yet but that doesn't make it magic or the result of aliens.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 19, 2013)

For those interested in the Ancient Alien stuff, you guys might also be interested in the Unarius Academy of Science.

[video=youtube;dpy-I7ce3tg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpy-I7ce3tg[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 19, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I guarantee I could hit any one of those ninjas in the head without him hearing anything coming.
> 
> Every single video they raise the sword, then just before the strike there's an (un-needed) upward movement before swinging the sword down. If instead they raised the sword and made a very quick snap of the sword down, the person would never be able to move in time, and the show would be ruined. This is one of those things in martial arts that is 1/2 mastery, 1/2 trickery.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;Y0tbNbaqsZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Y0tbNbaqsZ8[/video]

First, I want you to watch the video again and see if you can spot a pattern between those that pass and those that fail. I had to watch this test given many times before I noticed that this test was, basically, a magic trick with the student completely unaware of what was happening. If they pass, they believe that they are so attuned to their martial ability, that they can dodge an attack with no warning. They never know that they were actually cued as to when the attack was coming, and actually could not pass this test if I were proctoring it.
The cue is simple; the test proctor rises up on his toes before he swings the bamboo sword if he wants the student to dodge the strike. With the test taking place on a padded floor, the rising up on the toes causes a minor, but noticeable, shift in the floor. The test taker feels this shift and immediately dodges. When the proctor does not give this cue, the test taker gets hit.
[h=2]-excerpted from _*The Bujinkan Godan Test: The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly *_[/h]


----------



## Walter9999 (Jun 19, 2013)

This device says a lot about ancient mans mathematical and engineering skill sets...The Antikythera Mechanism blows me away and makes me go hhmmmm ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 19, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> [video=youtube;Y0tbNbaqsZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Y0tbNbaqsZ8[/video]
> 
> First, I want you to watch the video again and see if you can spot a pattern between those that pass and those that fail. I had to watch this test given many times before I noticed that this test was, basically, a magic trick with the student completely unaware of what was happening. If they pass, they believe that they are so attuned to their martial ability, that they can dodge an attack with no warning. They never know that they were actually cued as to when the attack was coming, and actually could not pass this test if I were proctoring it.
> The cue is simple; the test proctor rises up on his toes before he swings the bamboo sword if he wants the student to dodge the strike. With the test taking place on a padded floor, the rising up on the toes causes a minor, but noticeable, shift in the floor. The test taker feels this shift and immediately dodges. When the proctor does not give this cue, the test taker gets hit.
> *-excerpted from The Bujinkan Godan Test: The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly *


Heh, great minds think alike.  I noticed the lift the first time I watched it.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 19, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> [video=youtube;Y0tbNbaqsZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Y0tbNbaqsZ8[/video]
> 
> ]The Bujinkan Godan Test: The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly [/B][/I][/h]


The poor guy at 0:41 lmao. He so didn't want to get hit. You can almost see the emotion when he finally does get whacked.
And he did a really good jump for the girl a 1:50 I believe it was.


----------



## Moldy (Jun 19, 2013)

420tokeup said:


> Anyone ever seen the show? Shit is crazy, bro. I'm a believer in the ancient astronaut theory. There is some crazy shit on there like underwater and underground cities, the moai, puma punku, the mayans? I mean wtf seriously? how else can you logically explain that shit?


I beats the fairy in the sky theory.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 19, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> [video=youtube;Y0tbNbaqsZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Y0tbNbaqsZ8[/video]
> 
> First, I want you to watch the video again and see if you can spot a pattern between those that pass and those that fail. I had to watch this test given many times before I noticed that this test was, basically, a magic trick with the student completely unaware of what was happening. If they pass, they believe that they are so attuned to their martial ability, that they can dodge an attack with no warning. They never know that they were actually cued as to when the attack was coming, and actually could not pass this test if I were proctoring it.
> The cue is simple; the test proctor rises up on his toes before he swings the bamboo sword if he wants the student to dodge the strike. With the test taking place on a padded floor, the rising up on the toes causes a minor, but noticeable, shift in the floor. The test taker feels this shift and immediately dodges. When the proctor does not give this cue, the test taker gets hit.
> [h=2]-excerpted from _*The Bujinkan Godan Test: The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly *_[/h]


I watched that video, and you're right. The ones that dodge effectively are the ones where the proctor went on his toes. Like NK said, he exaggerates the shit out of it for the woman at 2:50. That's where you can really see the trick to it. It's not magic additional senses; just good, old-fashioned situational awareness.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 19, 2013)

420tokeup said:


> yup, just a friendly and stoned debate .
> 
> *Nevaeh420 *thats some crazy shit bro. Not too many people get to see shit like that, your lucky. And I agree with you man, we're not alone in the universe. That would be ludicrous. Just think about the odds of earth being the only planet out of all the stars and planets in the universe hosting life. That idea just doesn't make since. There is no way that Earth was "cool enough" to be the only planet to develop life.
> 
> ...


Ya, it was crazy seeing that being wearing the invisibility suit. But I have to be totally honest, I dont know if they being really was an alien or a human. I can only assume it was a humanoid alien because people dont have the invisibility technology yet, maybe the government does but not normal people. Plus the being wearing the "invisibility suit" was on top of My neighbors roof about 15 yards away from where I was watching him with My BB gun. How in the world could a person be on top of a roof wearing an invisibility suit? It was the coolest things I ever saw in My life though. At first it was totally invisibile but than (after maybe 20 minutes of watching) went translucent and I could see him. 

The being that I saw was letting light pass right through his suit, like splashes of circles of light. I drew the pictures on My youtube video to TRY and depict what I saw but the pictures dont do much justice. I wish I recorded the encounter but I dont have a video camera still. 

If it wasnt a human that I saw than it was an alien. If it was an alien than they visited Me, at My house. I have not seen any aliens before that one time in August of 2012 and I have not seen one since. But I did watch him for maybe 2 hours or so. I just wish I could have shaken his hand but he was on a roof and there was no getting to him. I wasnt even thinking about it at the time. At the time, I was just pondering what I saw.

Either it was someone from a government, a person wearing a high tech invisibility suit, or an alien wearing a high tech invisibility suit. I cant think of any other options. Can any of you? Either way, I know what I saw, I just dont know who was behind that suit. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 19, 2013)

Sumerian evidence , I see the sun and the milkyway galaxy. Don't worry hateraide drinkers. Got more evidence on the way when I get home.
The boken doesn't make a sound coming down. If It does make a noise its after it has been swung. Pass the sakki test and say it was sound. But I would doubt that you would though. I can see you with a broken arm blocking a punch. You don't block you parry only block if its completely necessary. I did the test on traditional wood flooring no mat. 
I will post some sakki test that are not on mats. Telling you won't hear it come down.
Some of you seem to be pretty closed minded. But your entitled to your opinions.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 19, 2013)

Kervork said:


> That sumerian 9 planets thing... Well, any sumerian scholar would tell you that it's not 9 planets orbiting the sun because that's not their symbol for the sun. The mayan space dude.. well any scholar of mayan history will be able to tell you the real interpretation of what the guy is doing, and it's not flying a space ship. In pretty much every case of this ancient astronaut crap, the person claiming it is alien proof has no background in whatever cultures they are making claims about. The sumerian 9 planets guy didn't even read the language and the translations he made were total bullshit.
> 
> How did they find pluto, the simple answer is they didn't. The guy who made that claim saw something that looked like a crude drawing of the solar system and jumped to a very stupid conclusion. Take any of these claims and tear it apart and you find it's utter crap invented to sell books.
> 
> ...


Your mind is closed off. Open it. So what your saying that it was some coincidence they had guessed the right amount of planets including Pluto. Those are big odds.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 19, 2013)

I passed the the go Dan test the second time with a baseball. Just to prove others wrong. Can't feel or hear that shit comming. Had friends that didn't believe. Now they do!! I have had several incidents that where similar to that test. 3 times angry mocking birds swooped at the back of my head. And all I did was tilt my head and see em fly past my head. 5th sense is real and can be devolped.

Once you let your mind except that. Then only then you can begin training that sense. Shit I can hit moving targets with throw spikes blind folded. 5th sense is real. In fact you and everyone have some type of ability you haven't realised and yet to unlock.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 19, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ya, it was crazy seeing that being wearing the invisibility suit. But I have to be totally honest, I dont know if they being really was an alien or a human. I can only assume it was a humanoid alien because people dont have the invisibility technology yet, maybe the government does but not normal people. Plus the being wearing the "invisibility suit" was on top of My neighbors roof about 15 yards away from where I was watching him with My BB gun. How in the world could a person be on top of a roof wearing an invisibility suit? It was the coolest things I ever saw in My life though. At first it was totally invisibile but than (after maybe 20 minutes of watching) went translucent and I could see him.
> 
> The being that I saw was letting light pass right through his suit, like splashes of circles of light. I drew the pictures on My youtube video to TRY and depict what I saw but the pictures dont do much justice. I wish I recorded the encounter but I dont have a video camera still.
> 
> ...


Might as well not post, a few here going to go out of their way to say your full of shit. Gonna have a in your face moment. And Chief eagle knows a bit about the free energy incident. If you haven't taken the sakki test then don't talk shit bout.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 19, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> I watched that video, and you're right. The ones that dodge effectively are the ones where the proctor went on his toes. Like NK said, he exaggerates the shit out of it for the woman at 2:50. That's where you can really see the trick to it. It's not magic additional senses; just good, old-fashioned situational awareness.


Dodging a baseball and three mocking birds is not situational awareness.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 19, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Sumerian evidence View attachment 2705612View attachment 2705613, I see the sun and the milkyway galaxy. Don't worry hateraide drinkers. Got more evidence on the way when I get home.


Where's your evidence that is a depiction of the sun? We actually know the Sumerian symbol for the sun and that ain't it. How in the world do you see anything that resembles the milky way? Please quit using the discredited pseudo-archaeologist Sitchin for your source. It really is an insult to those real scholars that actually spend time and energy learning what the ancient cultures really were like and believed based on painstaking examination of the evidence as opposed to speculation and wishful thinking.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Might as well not post, a few here going to go out of their way to say your full of shit. Gonna have a in your face moment. .


They cant prove Me wrong, even though someone might try. I KNOW what happened so thats all that matters.

EDIT- This thread IS about aliens afterall so I'm going to tell My truthful encounter that I had in 2012!

~PEACE~


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 19, 2013)

Kervork said:


> That said, under the influence of DMT I can see in limited fashion 360 degrees around me with my eyes closed. I've talked to others who experience the same thing. We do have senses we don't understand yet but that doesn't make it magic or the result of aliens.


What if we where engineered and had those abilities blocked on purpose?? Its as if the that dna sequence was taken out. Hence shadow dna?? Maybe the DMT helped you connect with those senses. I would assume that drug let's you use parts of the brain we wouldn't normally use.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 19, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I guarantee I could hit any one of those ninjas in the head without him hearing anything coming.
> 
> Every single video they raise the sword, then just before the strike there's an (un-needed) upward movement before swinging the sword down. If instead they raised the sword and made a very quick snap of the sword down, the person would never be able to move in time, and the show would be ruined. This is one of those things in martial arts that is 1/2 mastery, 1/2 trickery.
> 
> ...


Uplift wtf you talking bout. My sensi just held it above his head was stationary no movement of the feet. No pivotal movement what's so ever. Only the arms... If you mean when he raises up to strike of course you would here that. But notice Massaki hold it in place for a while this is done so movement can't be timed out.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 19, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> [video=youtube;Y0tbNbaqsZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Y0tbNbaqsZ8[/video]
> 
> First, I want you to watch the video again and see if you can spot a pattern between those that pass and those that fail. I had to watch this test given many times before I noticed that this test was, basically, a magic trick with the student completely unaware of what was happening. If they pass, they believe that they are so attuned to their martial ability, that they can dodge an attack with no warning. They never know that they were actually cued as to when the attack was coming, and actually could not pass this test if I were proctoring it.
> The cue is simple; the test proctor rises up on his toes before he swings the bamboo sword if he wants the student to dodge the strike. With the test taking place on a padded floor, the rising up on the toes causes a minor, but noticeable, shift in the floor. The test taker feels this shift and immediately dodges. When the proctor does not give this cue, the test taker gets hit.
> [h=2]-excerpted from _*The Bujinkan Godan Test: The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly *_[/h]


My toes have never risen on a upswing. And my sensi rolled up his sleeves so you cant hear the noise the uniform might make. You guys have never picked up a broken. Stand shoulder width apart raise a broom,bat whatever above your head. You will see your toes don't rise.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 19, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Dodging a baseball and three mocking birds is not situational awareness.


I'll believe the baseball when I see a video. Sorry, but extraordinary claims need some proof. As for birds; they're not known for flapping their wings silently. Not to mention that you can feel a bird displacing air as it moves at you. Anyone with a preservation instinct and good reflexes can avoid a bird swooping at their head. If I heard flapping and felt air movement behind my head; I'd duck too.

The baseball is impressive. I haven't seen it done so I can't say how impressive. The birds though, those are situational awareness. We didn't survive this long as a species by not reacting to shit in our blind spots. Credit where it's due though; if you have excelled at your training, then you likely should be capable of doing these things with a bit more poise and coordination than the average Joe.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I passed the the go Dan test the second time with a baseball. Just to prove others wrong. Can't feel or hear that shit comming. Had friends that didn't believe. Now they do!! I have had several incidents that where similar to that test. 3 times angry mocking birds swooped at the back of my head. And all I did was tilt my head and see em fly past my head. 5th sense is real and can be devolped.
> 
> Once you let your mind except that. Then only then you can begin training that sense. Shit I can hit moving targets with throw spikes blind folded. 5th sense is real. In fact you and everyone have some type of ability you haven't realised and yet to unlock.


I think we&#8217;re talking about a sixth sense here, as we know about the five: touch, taste, smell, hearing and sight. I&#8217;ve studied martial arts for decades, started with Wing Chun, over to Shaolin Chaun Fa Kung Fu, boxing (got to golden gloves), then a lot of Jeet Kun Do. I went to 3 ninjitsu camps (first one was put on by Steven Hayes!) that we&#8217;re six weeks in length. I&#8217;ve seen a LOT of cool shit, but I&#8217;ve also experience a lot of bullshit. I practiced Chi Kung for hundreds of hours trying to increase and control my chi, and I&#8217;ve seen visiting grandmasters &#8216;push people down&#8217; using only their chi. This was the biggest case of emperors clothes I&#8217;ve ever seen: We&#8217;d all stand in a line and he would make his movements and everyone would fall when they are supposed to, except me. I didn&#8217;t feel shit no matter how many times he tried, and no matter how many dirty looks I received from my master. I couldn&#8217;t believe my friends in the class when they say they felt it when they fell, they wanted to believe it so badly. This was the start of me being turned off to this kind of thing, I didn&#8217;t sign up for bullshit. At the ninjitsu camps, we practiced what you are referring to, but I didn&#8217;t get nearly as advanced as you say; we would stand in the middle of a circle of people that we&#8217;re about two feet from us, and they would take turns pointing at the person in the middle who was blindfolded. They would raise their arms to point slowly, and we would try to point back at who we felt was pointing at us before they actually touched our head. I would rarely be able to sense who was close before they touched me, but some of the more experienced guys were impressive; they seemed to sense with good accuracy people&#8217;s pointing fingers that were about a foot away. But dodging baseballs blindfolded or hitting moving objects while blindfolded is not something any reasonable person would believe unless they saw it for themselves. So, I&#8217;m afraid it&#8217;s all hot air until some proof is offered. It's good to keep an open mind, but not so open that one's brain falls out...


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;sYW4yeBxMKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYW4yeBxMKA[/video]


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 19, 2013)

People feel a responsibility to the person that is performing the feat, be it a karate master, a faith healer, a magician, or a stage hypnotist. If you were assisting David Copperfield on stage and you saw how one of his tricks was performed from your vantage point, it would be a real dick move to point it out wouldn't it? It's expectations and social give and take so to speak. I forget the real psychological term for it, sorry.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 19, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> [video=youtube;sYW4yeBxMKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYW4yeBxMKA[/video]


Wow, I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 19, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Uplift wtf you talking bout. My sensi just held it above his head was stationary no movement of the feet. No pivotal movement what's so ever. Only the arms... If you mean when he raises up to strike of course you would here that. But notice Massaki hold it in place for a while this is done so movement can't be timed out.


He raises the sword, and when he wants to hit someone he swings down immediately. When he wants the person to dodge before he swings there is a very small backswing of a few inches. Just watch the video, it's easy to see.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 19, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> People feel a responsibility to the person that is performing the feat, be it a karate master, a faith healer, a magician, or a stage hypnotist. If you were assisting David Copperfield on stage and you saw how one of his tricks was performed from your vantage point, it would be a real dick move to point it out wouldn't it? It's expectations and social give and take so to speak. I forget the real psychological term for it, sorry.


There is a level of compliance that is looked for when choosing an audience member to assist in a trick. That said however, most of the time, the chosen assistant is so unused to being in front of an audience, and not knowing always what is expected of them can be manipulated in many ways and even if a trick is blatantly exposed, they often will not recognize it and if they did, they will not say anything while onstage. There is also something called dual reality, where the spectator experiences a very different effect than the rest of the audience. The audience sees an astounding miracle but the effect was achieved with some help by the spectator although the in such a way that they are completely unaware that they helped the performer. Derren Brown has used this to great effect in some of his work. 

Stage hypnotism may or may not be real depending on the performer. A good performer may attempt to weed out fakers through the use of some tests, although not always reliable. However, sometimes a pseudo-hypnotism effect is presented where people think they have been hypnotized by the use of certain tricks that convince them of their suggestibility. This then enhances the cooperation between performer and subject, while no real hypnotism has occurred, a person that is convinced they are will perform as if they were.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 19, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Wow, I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes!


It reminds me of the videos of 'real' demonic possession or the pentecostal whackos speaking in tongues.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 19, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Wow, I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes!


I constantly get accused of not paying attention to the 'real evidence', and when I ask for it, invariably this is the type of crap I am shown. It's essentially the same for alternative medicine, anti-vax, GMO truthers, and ancient aliens. They point to a big steaming pile of crap and then, when no one wants to pay attention, they assume they must be onto something.

Incidentally, one of the more enjoyable vids i've come across,

[video=youtube;mVg2pfwVAHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVg2pfwVAHA[/video]


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 19, 2013)

only 12 pages so far?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Where's your evidence that is a depiction of the sun? We actually know the Sumerian symbol for the sun and that ain't it. How in the world do you see anything that resembles the milky way? Please quit using the discredited pseudo-archaeologist Sitchin for your source. It really is an insult to those real scholars that actually spend time and energy learning what the ancient cultures really were like and believed based on painstaking examination of the evidence as opposed to speculation and wishful thinking.


I think he meant the Sun and our Solar system, as he kept repeating Pluto. Since that star symbol is not intended to represent the Sun, it doesn't matter anyway...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 19, 2013)

Tyler it can be done blindfolded and still hit moving targets. I prefer bo shuriken for this technique. I would also say it takes lots and lots of training. Skill is depends on how long one trains for.
For everyone else that wants to dispute aliens influencing us. You won't believe ever. Even if they came down today. There have been whole cities that witnessed UFO activities. I believe them because there are to many witnesses. They can't all be conspiracy freaks.

Why is it hard to except at some point we had some intervention by them.
Also I choose not partake in selfish desire to PROVE techniques. Momochi said when we use this to fulfill desire that is when ninjutsu won't work. Choson ninja on YouTube has a video hitting moving targets blindfolded.
There is six sense find a medium and they will prove other wise. I have no reason to talk bullshit let alone lie to boost my ego. Unlike some individuals here that need that boost. I have no reason what so ever to tell you lies. Does me no good its up to you if you want to believe me or not.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 19, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I think he meant the Sun and our Solar system, as he kept repeating Pluto. Since that star symbol is not intended to represent the Sun, it doesn't matter anyway...


So he doesn't even know the difference between a galaxy and a solar system? Just one more reason to reject his posts for the fatuous ramblings they are.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 19, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Why is it hard to except at some point we had some intervention by them.


It wouldn't be so hard if there were actual, empirical evidence that led us to accept this premise. Otherwise it's all conjecture and wishful thinking. Why is it so hard to accept that at some point there were really fire-breathing dragons, or elves, or magical swords? Wish fulfillment is not a reason to believe in something.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Tyler it can be done blindfolded and still hit moving targets. I prefer bo shuriken for this technique. I would also say it takes lots and lots of training. Skill is depends on how long one trains for.
> For everyone else that wants to dispute aliens influencing us. You won't believe ever. Even if they came down today. There have been whole cities that witnessed UFO activities. I believe them because there are to many witnesses. They can't all be conspiracy freaks.
> 
> Why is it hard to except at some point we had some intervention by them.
> ...


You are committing at least 2 logical fallacies in this one post

You are not a worthy opponent


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 19, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I dont know of the ones that are missing, Im very interested in that, but I DO know of the ones that tried to spread their revolutionary knowledge and then their labs were destroyed by the government along with their careers. Oh, and one was beaten to death, I'll post a link to my information in a bit...
> 
> Man, I knew all hell would break loose when this thread was posted lol. The theory I believe in differs slightly from the ancient aliens theory. I believe humanity is MUCH older than the accepted age and that we were once a civilization of advanced beings that had the ability to combine science and spirituality to accomplish great things. Spirit infused technology, can you imagine that shit?


Honestly, your depiction of prior civilizations are based on something that sounds cool, but your idea is much more supportable than aliens. We know so little about our past now, dates are continually being pushed back, and we know so little of mankinds history before 30-40,000 years. We were still human 200,000 years ago. Did we ever build civilizations that were completely destroyed? What if early civilizations were destroyed by a global cataclysm and only a few survived by living in caves and underground? 

I'm open to speculation. I just cringe when I here it put forth as a theory, as if it was equivalent to how the term is used in science. Now speculating that the older civilization was somehow more advanced spiritually is pointless IMO. It is beyond speculation, but no one can honestly claim there could never have been earlier, advanced civilization that has left no traces, or some that we have yet to find.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 20, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I passed the the go Dan test the second time with a baseball. Just to prove others wrong. Can't feel or hear that shit comming. Had friends that didn't believe. Now they do!! I have had several incidents that where similar to that test. 3 times angry mocking birds swooped at the back of my head. And all I did was tilt my head and see em fly past my head. 5th sense is real and can be devolped.
> 
> Once you let your mind except that. Then only then you can begin training that sense. Shit I can hit moving targets with throw spikes blind folded. 5th sense is real. In fact you and everyone have some type of ability you haven't realised and yet to unlock.


Prove it. Make a video, un-cut, un-edited, of someone throwing bricks up in the air while you hit them with throwing spikes while wearing a full face mask and blocked-out goggles. 

I think you watch too much anime.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 20, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Prove it. Make a video, un-cut, un-edited, of someone throwing bricks up in the air while you hit them with throwing spikes while wearing a full face mask and blocked-out goggles.
> 
> I think you watch too much anime.


If he can do that, he could be an instant millionaire.

spoiler
Of course I expect him to claim he doesn't need or want the money.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 20, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> If he can do that, he could be an instant millionaire.



LOL - we'll see. 

Here's a link to the challenge! 

http://www.randi.org/site/index.php/1m-challenge.html


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 20, 2013)

420tokeup said:


> I just got super cooked and watched it and thought it all made sense LOL. I'm not preachin anything or trying to prove it right. I'm just saying the theories make the most sense to me and it blew my fucking mind.
> 
> I DO, however, believe that extra terrestrials have been here before and some shit went down.


I have a sneaking suspicion that is also how the theory was created.


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 20, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> They called em burning chariots of fire. Because the word airplane and spaceship didn't exist. The quotes in the bible are speaking of aliens. It was the only way to be explain it in their context. What's wrong with RIU??? Someone always looking discredit another. A lot of peeps getting trained to give misinformation without knowing it.
> Can't wait til the day where I can say..."fuckin told you"


I welcome it. Poke holes in my logic, double check my math, and try to discredit me and anything I say. If you succeed then I was wrong and will thank you for correcting me.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 20, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> I welcome it. Poke holes in my logic, double check my math, and try to discredit me and anything I say. If you succeed then I was wrong and will thank you for correcting me.


This is the distinction between rational and irrational people.

Rational people want critics to pick apart what they say because they might have missed something, or might have something completely wrong. The truth is more important than their feelings, and views are changed based upon new, and convincing evidence.

Irrational people just want others to listen to them and agree with what they say, but if that doesn't happen they accuse the critics of being close minded, or unenlightened. They can't come to grips with the cognitive dissonance that comes from holding two contradicting ideas, so new and convincing evidence is rejected and their original ideas stand. 

Imagine an 'idea' spectrum. Where on the far left we have ideas that we know to be true, e.g. The earth is round, Water is H2O, etc., and ideas we are unsure of are placed on the far right, e.g. Multiverse theory, alternate dimensions, etc. We have everything else in between at varying points in the spectrum.

If someone were to hold an idea like water is H20 to be false, how would that ripple down the spectrum and affect their perception of ideas further to the right? It would be impossible to conceive more advanced ideas if someones basic ideals were false, or you would have to use some other false idea to explain it. 

People who posit 'atoms don't exist', would have a very difficult time in learning chemistry. People who deny evolution would have difficulty with biology.

It also makes it difficult to present evidence to irrational people. What chemistry or biology based evidence can you present to someone who doesn't believe in atoms? Virtually all schools of science rely on the principle that atoms exist, so for someone who rejects that claim, there is virtually no evidence you could present that would be compelling.

This is one reason I get upset when pseudoscience and woo-woo get thrown around. One false idea can have a ripple effect down the spectrum of ideas, and the person with that false idea, could also have the nuclear codes.


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 20, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> This is the distinction between rational and irrational people.
> 
> Rational people want critics to pick apart what they say because they might have missed something, or might have something completely wrong. The truth is more important than their feelings, and views are changed based upon new, and convincing evidence.
> 
> ...


Don't they have pictures from electron scanning microscopes of single atoms and atomic structures? I swear I have seen it before...


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 20, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> Don't they have pictures from electron scanning microscopes of single atoms and atomic structures? I swear I have seen it before...


Everyone knows that it's just a plot by scientists to avoid acknowledging aliens.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 20, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> Don't they have pictures from electron scanning microscopes of single atoms and atomic structures? I swear I have seen it before...


Yep!

They certainly do, but we have pictures of Neil Armstrong on the moon, and video of planes hitting the WTC too. Vestigial bones in fossils, and a virtual Kaleidoscope of other evidence to support the various theories that are still subjected to various forms of quackery and scrutiny from pseudoscientists and conspiracy theorists!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Prove it. Make a video, un-cut, un-edited, of someone throwing bricks up in the air while you hit them with throwing spikes while wearing a full face mask and blocked-out goggles.
> 
> I think you watch too much anime.


Shit, I'd be amazed if he could do that without obstructing his vision


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You are committing at least 2 logical fallacies in this one post
> 
> You are not a worthy opponent


Worthy opponent lol just stating truths I know. This mentality is why riu sucks to a point.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 20, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> So he doesn't even know the difference between a galaxy and a solar system? Just one more reason to reject his posts for the fatuous ramblings they are.


I know the difference. Pluto is past Uranus.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 20, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Worthy opponent lol just stating truths I know. This mentality is why riu sucks to a point.


Its not RIU's fault, its people thinking they know reality better than someone else so they attack differing viewpoints because their ego tells them too, and a tiny bit of them thinks that they are doing the world a favor by trying to stop the spread of this information.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 20, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Honestly, your depiction of prior civilizations are based on something that sounds cool, but your idea is much more supportable than aliens. We know so little about our past now, dates are continually being pushed back, and we know so little of mankinds history before 30-40,000 years. We were still human 200,000 years ago. Did we ever build civilizations that were completely destroyed? What if early civilizations were destroyed by a global cataclysm and only a few survived by living in caves and underground?
> 
> I'm open to speculation. I just cringe when I here it put forth as a theory, as if it was equivalent to how the term is used in science. Now speculating that the older civilization was somehow more advanced spiritually is pointless IMO. It is beyond speculation, but no one can honestly claim there could never have been earlier, advanced civilization that has left no traces, or some that we have yet to find.


Now you agree with me.  I mentioned this in post #8 page 1 as a possibility. Just another young buck taking pent up aggression out on the internet.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 20, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Prove it. Make a video, un-cut, un-edited, of someone throwing bricks up in the air while you hit them with throwing spikes while wearing a full face mask and blocked-out goggles.
> 
> I think you watch too much anime.


Choson ninja does it on YouTube I mentioned this lol its not hard if you practice. I don't watch enough anime. If I did I would recognised the funny characters on this board.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 20, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> If he can do that, he could be an instant millionaire.
> 
> spoiler
> Of course I expect him to claim he doesn't need or want the money.


Ninjutsu isn't used for riches. Wear a blindfold for a month and you will then understand what I'm talking about.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Its not RIU's fault, its people thinking they know reality better than someone else so they attack differing viewpoints because their ego tells them too, and a tiny bit of them thinks that they are doing the world a favor by trying to stop the spread of this information.


I attack _differing viewpoints_ when they come into conflict with what I believe is right, an example would be gay bashing.

It seems you are arguing in favor of tolerating intolerance. I disagree with that. I feel you do not have the right to openly and freely object to the lifestyle decisions or choices of another individual so long as that individuals lifestyle decisions or choices don't infringe upon anyone else's rights. If something offends you, you have the right to walk away. That's how it works.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 20, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Ninjutsu isn't used for riches. Wear a blindfold for a month and you will then understand what I'm talking about.


Ninja were mercenaries with the ability to act as spies, saboteurs, and assassins. Their primary purpose was to make money. So I'd say you're contradicting recorded history a bit there.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 20, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Choson ninja does it on YouTube I mentioned this lol its not hard if you practice. I don't watch enough anime. If I did I would recognised the funny characters on this board.


LOL - that guy claims to have fought in over 100 kumites, and was pretty much quoting bloodsport. Yeah, the JCVD movie. 

Seems legit.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 20, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Choson ninja does it on YouTube I mentioned this lol its not hard if you practice. I don't watch enough anime. If I did I would recognised the funny characters on this board.


Chosonninja? I couldn't find the video you mentioned. But I did find this one. (Warning, choson has no clue what he's doing; this may offend some of our viewers with any degree of combat training): 
[video=youtube;kf3-4HOM1bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf3-4HOM1bw&list=PLE4ABCE74DFFF3F85&index=1[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Chosonninja? I couldn't find the video you mentioned. But I did find this one. (Warning, choson has no clue what he's doing; this may offend some of our viewers with any degree of combat training):
> [video=youtube;kf3-4HOM1bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf3-4HOM1bw&list=PLE4ABCE74DFFF3F85&index=1[/video]


While watching that, all I was thinking was this guy has never been in an actual fight.. 

Shit doesn't work out that way in a real fight. You can prepare all you like, things will happen that you just won't expect. The real martial artist is equipped with the knowledge to defend himself in whatever situation comes up. THAT is what is taught in real martial arts. Not this bullshit, Hollywood style fighting. If you listen to Joe Rogans podcast, he'll be the first one to tell you as a black belt in taekwondo, it's bullshit;

[youtube]KrH_Wfhk2kI[/youtube]

[youtube]UiiUHFCkoZ0[/youtube]

Holy shit does the man explain it great in that second clip, straight up cult mentality.


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 20, 2013)

420tokeup said:


> Anyone ever seen the show? Shit is crazy, bro. I'm a believer in the ancient astronaut theory. There is some crazy shit on there like underwater and underground cities, the moai, puma punku, the mayans? I mean wtf seriously? how else can you logically explain that shit?


 Using the least likely explanation possible isn't logic. FAIL


----------



## Sativasfied (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Then can someone explain how the the sumarians knew the earth was round??


They looked up at the moon and saw the earth's shadow


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Now you agree with me.  I mentioned this in post #8 page 1 as a possibility. Just another young buck taking pent up aggression out on the internet.


You made a bunch of claims of fact, many unrelated such as claims that Sumerians knew of 13 planets (there are only 8 including ours), and ALL of the planets in our entire galaxy!?! Yet not one piece of evidence was cited. You also claimed that Columbus proved the world wasn't flat. Not sure how discovering the New World proved anything about the shape of the earth, especially when he failed in his goal to find a new route to India. There was more whining about suppression of truth and misinformation than you wrote about any speculation about missing civilizations, which of course got the mandatory aliens intervened bullshit, which then melded into the missing scientists working on free energy and shadow DNA, i.e things you still haven't elaborated on or offered up any links. 

What in my post to CWE made you think I had any aggression toward anyone? What the fuck are you smoking? My golden goat doesn't have anything on your shit. 

So you're so sure I'm a young buck taking my aggression out on the interwebz, yet you haven't said one thing here that anyone can verify or even understand. Another typical tactic of the intellectually dishonest, get caught in some manipulation of facts, go on the offensive and attack. No need to defend or support anything you say, just call names and avoid giving any real answers to anything. Good job. 

So far we have Chief telling us he heard about some of these missing dudes in some video, yet you have made about 50 extraordinary claims about things that defy our current understanding of reality and have yet to offer one iota of support, and any skepticism or questioning and asking for some evidence to your claims just means that we're close-minded and making RIU a terrible place because we don't just blindly accept whatever bullshit you want to throw our way. It appears you have never developed any critical thinking skills so you will believe whatever bullshit someone tells you as long as it sounds cool and supports the mistrust you have for the actual knowledge mankind has developed over the millennia. 



Chronic Masterbator said:


> Ninjutsu isn't used for riches. Wear a blindfold for a month and you will then understand what I'm talking about.


I think I should get credit for my prediction -- "Of course I expect him to claim he doesn't need or want the money."
Do you work for a living? Do you avoid using this highly developed intuition at all to make sure you aren't using it for 'riches?' Such a typical dodge. You have a skill that would let you win a $1 million prize, which you can do with what you want, include donate it or give help start ninja schools, or whatever, use it to help legalization efforts, whatever, but this skill is so sacred you won't bother to spend a little bit of time demonstrating to the world that these things are actually possible....
It's okay to brag about it on the interwebz, and tell us that a 6th sense is real and can be developed with training, and show us videos of OTHER people supposedly doing these things, but god forbid _you _actually show someone IRL to win a shit ton of money and teach humanity that it is possible to develop this skill. I suppose your ninja school didn't make you pay anything to teach you since they cannot use it to enrich themselves, amiright? 

I am actually doubting you even have any actual ninjutsu training. Your posts sound like someone that saw some cool videos or maybe took an introductory class or read a book and thought to yourself it would be cool to be a badass ninja so you tell people on a pot forum that you have passed the godan test. You describe yourself as freelance shinobi yet claim you cannot use it for riches? Do you even know what freelance means? I guess if you're telling the truth then it doesn't take a lot of intelligence to learn ninjutsu because you haven't demonstrated any. 


Chronic Masterbator said:


> I know the difference. Pluto is past Uranus.


Okay genius, then tell us what the fuck the relative positions of Pluto and Uranus has to do with the Milky Way? I think you need to pull your head out of Uranus and explain what the fuck you are talking about - 13 planets, Sumerians and a round earth, shadow DNA and whatever other fantasy bullshit you actually think is true. 

I might disagree with Chief's way-out beliefs, but at least he can explain them in a coherent manner. Your posts seem all over the map.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Ninja were mercenaries with the ability to act as spies, saboteurs, and assassins. Their primary purpose was to make money. So I'd say you're contradicting recorded history a bit there.


Wrong soooooo wrong!! Ninjutsu was only used in this manner during the rise of the shogunate. To unify Japan. Ninjutsu was born by peasants that wanted to protect themselfs from rogue and power abusing samurai. Ninjutsu techniques came about also cause they couldn't carry swords. Only the samurai could. I not only studied the art but the history. 
Get a life dude no one pays y'all to talk shit about anothers post. Loser!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> You made a bunch of claims of fact, many unrelated such as claims that Sumerians knew of 13 planets (there are only 8 including ours), and ALL of the planets in our entire galaxy!?! Yet not one piece of evidence was cited. You also claimed that Columbus proved the world wasn't flat. Not sure how discovering the New World proved anything about the shape of the earth, especially when he failed in his goal to find a new route to India. There was more whining about suppression of truth and misinformation than you wrote about any speculation about missing civilizations, which of course got the mandatory aliens intervened bullshit, which then melded into the missing scientists working on free energy and shadow DNA, i.e things you still haven't elaborated on or offered up any links.
> 
> What in my post to CWE made you think I had any aggression toward anyone? What the fuck are you smoking? My golden goat doesn't have anything on your shit.
> 
> ...


Awesome. +rep...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> You made a bunch of claims of fact, many unrelated such as claims that Sumerians knew of 13 planets (there are only 8 including ours), and ALL of the planets in our entire galaxy!?! Yet not one piece of evidence was cited. You also claimed that Columbus proved the world wasn't flat. Not sure how discovering the New World proved anything about the shape of the earth, especially when he failed in his goal to find a new route to India. There was more whining about suppression of truth and misinformation than you wrote about any speculation about missing civilizations, which of course got the mandatory aliens intervened bullshit, which then melded into the missing scientists working on free energy and shadow DNA, i.e things you still haven't elaborated on or offered up any links.
> 
> What in my post to CWE made you think I had any aggression toward anyone? What the fuck are you smoking? My golden goat doesn't have anything on your shit.
> 
> ...


Aww getting emotional ...How much did you get paid to write that long post. Your wasting your time. Wonder how long you've suffered from superiority complex?? Does Yer ego feel satisfied?? I could see quite a few of ya giving each other reach arounds. While debating who is smarter than who.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

The skill is not only sacred but kept away from people like yourself. Basically snobs that ride on high horses. The video post is technique training. The more your body does it the quicker the reaction when put into a similar scenario. Same with akido all moves are pracicted over and over til you can do it effortlessly. So if you where attacked in a similar fashion as practiced you got the upper hand.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Aww getting emotional ...How much did you get paid to write that long post.


He did that on principle. Ninjas aren't the only ones who do things outside of monetary gain...


> Your wasting your time. Wonder how long you've suffered from superiority complex??* Does Yer ego feel satisfied??*


It should! That was one hell of a post...


> I could see quite a few of ya giving each other reach arounds.


Yep. Hey! How come no one's reachin' for your shit? Someone come and help a brother out, am I right?


> While debating who is smarter than who*(m)*.


At this point, I think that debate convincingly settled...


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> The skill is not only sacred but kept away from people like yourself. Basically snobs that ride on high horses. The video post is technique training. The more your body does it the quicker the reaction when put into a similar scenario. Same with akido all moves are pracicted over and over til you can do it effortlessly. So if you where attacked in a similar fashion as practiced you got the upper hand.


Do you mean that video I posted? The one where that fuck with no clue how to fight *LEADS WITH HIS HEAD*? I don't care how many times you practice; open up your kidney and lead with your head at me sometime. I could promise you that you'd be on your back and pissing blood with a broken nose with that brilliant manuever your ninja trainer posted. That choson guy is a clueless youtube whore exploiting anime fans who think ninjas were noble or some such nonsense. Seriously, the only thing that listening to that hack will get you, is hospitalized.


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Wrong soooooo wrong!! Ninjutsu was only used in this manner during the rise of the shogunate. To unify Japan. Ninjutsu was born by peasants that wanted to protect themselfs from rogue and power abusing samurai. Ninjutsu techniques came about also cause they couldn't carry swords. Only the samurai could. I not only studied the art but the history.
> Get a life dude no one pays y'all to talk shit about anothers post. Loser!!


You seem butthurt and historically inaccurate. I may only play a doctor on TV, but I'd suggest Preparation H for the first; perhaps a credible source for the second.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 21, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mindphuk again.



*





I wanna see a Ninja fight someone who knows Krav Maga.

[video=youtube_share;cEHLVIq3cyA]http://youtu.be/cEHLVIq3cyA[/video]


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> The skill is not only sacred but kept away from people like yourself. Basically snobs that ride on high horses. The video post is technique training. The more your body does it the quicker the reaction when put into a similar scenario. Same with akido all moves are pracicted over and over til you can do it effortlessly. So if you where attacked in a similar fashion as practiced you got the upper hand.


This forum needs a "dislike" or "asshat" button next to the like so I can show my disapproval of posts like this. Or maybe a "full retard" button.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 21, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mindphuk again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he would have had a chance if they didn't come at him one at a time like ninja's in a bad kung fu movie.

You know, I think he needs some help. I might play devil's advocate and take Masturbators side for a while.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

That was like wwc wrestinling totally Fake. And every martial art has its weaknesses and strengths. Its up to the user to exploit those weaknesses. Ninjutsu is not all I've studied also studied jeet kun do. As well as George Dillmans one touch knock out method. 

I don't need a reach around I get paid to be laid. In fact I was paid to fuck Julia Bond AVN cover girl of the year. The lot of you are like weak hyenas trying to pray on lions in this forum. 

How bout this homos. Try and tell me this didn't happen or can't happen since this is your hobby anyway. >>>> Bruce Lee knocked out a challenger in less than a minute. Ozone is a unstable form of oxygen. 
Like I said I have no reason to talk shit or go out my way to say he said she said bs. Tyler that's not your pic that's Jared Evan.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSxOE-1P2y0&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Blindfolded sword cuts the last cuts are the hardest


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4LiB3niPxU&feature=youtube_gdata_player another one. Only difference is no assistant to put him in place.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> That was like wwc wrestinling totally Fake. And every martial art has its weaknesses and strengths. Its up to the user to exploit those weaknesses. Ninjutsu is not all I've studied also studied jeet kun do. As well as George Dillmans one touch knock out method.
> 
> I don't need a reach around I get paid to be laid. In fact I was paid to fuck Julia Bond AVN cover girl of the year. The lot of you are like weak hyenas trying to pray on lions in this forum.


C'mon, dude! Your credibility has just hit zero. You were paid to fuck Julia Bond? That's much less believable than the martial arts lies. You're having trouble with your spelling again, your not _a_ lion, you _are_ lyin'...


> How bout this homos. Try and tell me this didn't happen or can't happen since this is your hobby anyway. >>>> Bruce Lee knocked out a challenger in less than a minute. Ozone is a unstable form of oxygen.
> Like I said I have no reason to talk shit or go out my way to say he said she said bs. Tyler that's not your pic that's Jared Evan.


Mike Tyson and many other fighters have knocked people out in seconds, it's not hard to believe Bruce took less than a minute. An ozone molecule consists of 3 oxygen atoms, is unstable and that extra atom is knocked off relatively quickly to become an oxygen atom, O2. You keep saying you have no reason talk shit, followed by more shit talking. Apparently, you have a few reasons. By the by, my avatar is Ed Norton from Fight Club, not this Jared Evan. With this in mind, maybe you got Julia Bond confused with someone else, perhaps a drag queen imposter?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Y'all should join Simons club of Haters and rude ass holes. Neo Nazi fucks.


What are the dues like? Would we get to fuck Julia Bond and become ninjas with super powers?
[h=2][/h]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

Why pretend when I live in a realistic world. I have a lot of files just need to pull em up. I have no reason to flame.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

Where are my haters @


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Here ya go I didn't want my credibility to be questioned. But integrity is on the line and I will not have that questioned. This was the series on bang bus where the porn chicks dump the dude. Forgive the horrible acting. I'll let you guess who I am. now I would love for someone to say I'm bullshitting now.http://www.bangbus.com/t5/pps=comein/porn-videos/julia-bond-rides-the-bus_bb4710.html#play View attachment 2707987View attachment 2707988. No reach around for me. I have got more butts than a ashtry. And for the spelling Nazis that is my phone spelling for me.


Of course, you could have simply posted this saying this guy is you. It would be more convincing now if you now post a picture of yourself with family or friends, then we could see if you're really that guy. I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't understand how simply posting more pictures proves anything.

Here I am out with my family.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> And here goes the bullshitter again. To bad really we could of been friends. I would of got y'all laid you need it. Circle jerking isn't good for your health.View attachment 2708030


I can see you plain as day in this pic, clearly you are not a ninja.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Damn, this guy is the biggest joke since Kaendar!

I'm looking forward to months of entertainment!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 21, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> I don't understand how simply posting more pictures proves anything.
> 
> Here I am out with my family.


Nice family, bro! 

Here's me and my family!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 21, 2013)

He shall now be known as "Ninjashaggy" !!

Or maybe just NinShaggy.....


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

Like I said a bunch of haters that have nothing better to do. But ATTEMPT for ego boost. This has been very entertaining to see y'all act like lil gits.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 21, 2013)

I got a hand job from "Bella Donna" under the cafeteria table in high school, LMAO. 

I think masturbator just got off on the wrong foot. He didn't know what we would accept as proof. I used to have a Ninja book about meditation. In it the book claimed that you could become invisible, among other things. I thought I had become invisible for the longest time. Now that I'm older and skeptical, I still can't explain it; not sure what happened.


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 21, 2013)

I can become invisible too. Here is from when I got paid to have sex with clint eastwood:


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

Bella Donna is fucking hot. The scene was to be with her funny you say that. But she was already at another shoot.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! I'd be satisfied if he just took a selfie on his phone with a little sign saying, 'Fuck you, Tyler and your RIU Hater buddies!' Now, that could be that he knows that dumb looking porn guy and have him stage it, but it's probably the closest we could get for proof...


I did post #186


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 21, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! I'd be satisfied if he just took a selfie on his phone with a little sign saying, 'Fuck you, Tyler and your RIU Hater buddies!' Now, that could be that he knows that dumb looking porn guy and have him stage it, but it's probably the closest we could get for proof...


It would be very easy for him to prove he is real. He has a camera obviously. He has access to the internet. Why not take a new picture that doesn't look like it was simply pulled off face book? Like a new picture with a hand written note saying "hi riu" while giving a thumbs up and wearing his ninja mask. It's super easy. If he happens to have a stock photo of this guy like that well...that would be uncanny. I would accept that as proof of his identity.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> It would be very easy for him to prove he is real. He has a camera obviously. He has access to the internet. Why not take a new picture that doesn't look like it was simply pulled off face book? Like a new picture with a hand written note saying "hi riu" while giving a thumbs up and wearing his ninja mask. It's super easy. If he happens to have a stock photo of this guy like that well...that would be uncanny. I would accept that as proof of his identity.


 post #186 to bad you can't erase Yer post feel crunchy??


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! I'd be satisfied if he just took a selfie on his phone with a little sign saying, 'Fuck you, Tyler and your RIU Hater buddies!' Now, that could be that he knows that dumb looking porn guy and have him stage it, but it's probably the closest we could get for proof...
> 
> Edit: That's exactly what he just did! Okay CM, I'm convinced. Good job, you lucky bastard!  Now just do the Ninja stuff on tape, and I'm gonna come take classes from you...


After all the insults no thanks. I'd be happy to tell how to learn it on Yer own though. I've been practicing since I was like 12 Yrs old. Practice practice practice makes perfect. The hardest is doing plum poles blindfolded. I kept falling off for months. I would show the techniques. However my sensi would be pissed with me. Some things you just can't show others. Because it will be abused at some point. Not even allowed to explain death touch techniques aka Dim Mak. I've got the heart stop down pretty good too. 
I'm not on here to gain fame but spread what knowledge I've learned. I don't mind constructive criticism just the way some come off with it.


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> post #186 to bad you can't erase Yer post feel crunchy??


#1 I can erase or edit my post if I want.
#2 I am satisfied that is you banging that skank. You finally came through with acceptable evidence.
#3 That is the ONLY thing you have provided proof for so far...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2013)

It's funny how you keep saying you're not here for fame or to boost your ego or anything then automatically start listing off shit you think is an accomplishment to a thread full of people who didn't ask and don't care


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> After all the insults no thanks. I'd be happy to tell how to learn it on Yer own though. I've been practicing since I was like 12 Yrs old. Practice practice practice makes perfect. The hardest is doing plum poles blindfolded. I kept falling off for months. I would show the techniques. However my sensi would be pissed with me. Some things you just can't show others. Because it will be abused at some point. Not even allowed to explain death touch techniques aka Dim Mak. I've got the heart stop down pretty good too.
> I'm not on here to gain fame but spread what knowledge I've learned. I don't mind constructive criticism just the way some come off with it.


One thing we know about you now is that if someone insults your integrity you will do all you can to offer up proof. In refusing to demonstrate the ninja skills, that just tells me they don't exist. That's a great strategy though, to prove something incredible in hopes that we will now believe everything you say. It doesn't work like that...


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 21, 2013)

Found This

[video]http://www.xvideos.com/video45951/julia_bond_rides_the_bus[/video]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

If ninjutsu is such bullshit how did the Tokugawa shogunate unify Japan??? How come their is so much physical and written history of its use. If ninpo is bullshit how come the Koga protected the south gate. If it was bullshit why is their so much evidence of its widespread use??


Padawanbater2 said:


> #4 Ninjitsu is still bullshit


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

These techniques will never go public. Its irresponsible to show em. That's like showing a curious 13 year old to make a nuke. Just a promise to sensi. If I was a menkyo kaiden I would be authorized. Its just the rules sorry if I have honor in following this code.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Found This
> 
> [video]http://www.xvideos.com/video45951/julia_bond_rides_the_bus[/video]


She is fun. That megaphone is fun to play with especially the siren. I was in my young 20's in that video. 31 now lol I liked her better when she had long hair. The dude in the green shirt couldn't get hard sad.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

Integrity - In ethics, integrity is regarded as the honesty and truthfulness or accuracy of one's actions. If my honor and integrity isn't good enough for you too bad!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> These techniques will never go public. Its irresponsible to show em. That's like showing a curious 13 year old to make a nuke. Just a promise to sensi. If I was a menkyo kaiden I would be authorized. Its just the rules sorry if I have honor in following this code.


If this is true, I'd advise that you never even bring it up as it will always hurt your credibility. If I could fly but promised my flying instructor I'd never show anyone, I would never mention that I could fly. I bet you see where I'm coming from...


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2013)

Well enough of that


----------

